# reuse that magnet in your computer!



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good stuff...

Have you ever seen these? They come in all shapes and sizes...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just need to remember that if you have your gun hanging by a magnet the gun will get some magnetism that can throw off a compass.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I wanted to see the homeowner confront the bad guy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shotlady you are scaring me


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

do guns have a compass?

there ,smitty, that should unscare you!


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

My official Daisy Red Rider 250 shot Carbine with a compass in the stock does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have looked at the art concealment. but i have a unique problem. 
how to augment a $17,000.00 painting. people would rip me off for my art work. they'd leave with a hole in their ass.
im insured for 120k for my artwork. wouldn't think a thief would come for my side arms. insurance is your friend.

any suggestions?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well you wouldnt take yer maint shop/work space piece with you. just leave it right there until you need it. and yer work bench smells really nice with a hint of frog lube! that's just there -well just so you don't have to carry round or fetch yer others.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I have looked at the art concealment. but i have a unique problem.
> how to augment a $17,000.00 painting. people would rip me off for my art work. they'd leave with a hole in their ass.
> im insured for 120k for my artwork. wouldn't think a thief would come for my side arms. insurance is your friend.
> 
> any suggestions?


That is some nice looking artwork there Shotlady! The rifle looks so real!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha I love my 10/22,s sometime I wonder if 4 is too many to have. then I cant decide which one to sell!

I wannay know how I can get a rifle set up behind my scolasticos or keep them as far away. right now im just lucky to live a lone with no grandchildren to get ahold of things.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Remind me not to try to rape you shotlady. lol Good way to get shot.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

ShotLady, you are aware that a $17,000 painting could equal a brand new Barrett M107A1 plus a few grand left for ammo and other goodies? Just thought I'd mention it!


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone remember that doomsday prepper show where the dude made homemade armor and was going to be a marauder and take what everyone had? heh heh..


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sometimes a gun is like a car engine. No replacement for displacement.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

come and get it lol the paintings are only insured for theft/ flood earthquake fire/ damage as much as I like them. they are an investment. shtf I wont be worried about the paintings. not one bit.

tacticalshit.com has them too. for those of you that don't have an old computer a round that you can get the magnets out.

Ready Mount Gun Magnet


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ever wonder how many thieves we have posting here?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the cool thing is to try and find me in with 22 million people in my immediate vicinity. 
then try and work up a nutsack big enough to knock on my door. and do well in the shit storm id provide for them.
yes. come on over  im insured. whats backing yer policy?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> the cool thing is to try and find me in with 22 million people in my immediate vicinity.
> then try and work up a nutsack big enough to knock on my door. and do well in the shit storm id provide for them.
> yes. come on over  im insured. whats backing yer policy?


:lol: I love it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

shotlady said:


>


Waste of time


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Just need to remember that if you have your gun hanging by a magnet the gun will get some magnetism that can throw off a compass.


Damn, you must be one hell of a looonnnggg distance shooter if you need a compass on your pistol!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is one cutie I found and built, still need to make one for the wife's side of the bed.
View attachment 4648

It tucks between the mattresses.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Ever wonder how many thieves we have posting here?


Or douchebags?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ya, no shortage of douchebags on the internet. I get douchebumps every time I log on to one site or another lol I don't pay no never mind to them though. just navigate my through and mind my own business.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Here is one cutie I found and built, still need to make one for the wife's side of the bed.
> View attachment 4648
> 
> It tucks between the mattresses.


I need to get me one of these.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I need to get me one of these.


Shotlady!
I made my own out of a blackawk serpa holster but here are a few I found on Amazon. Happy Shooting!
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...x=aps&hvadid=1675662239&ref=pd_sl_43qubrlj_eb


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

shotlady said:


> the cool thing is to try and find me in with 22 million people in my immediate vicinity.
> then try and work up a nutsack big enough to knock on my door. and do well in the shit storm id provide for them.
> yes. come on over  im insured. whats backing yer policy?


I'd only come over if you invited me. I'm not stupid. :shock:


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> ya, no shortage of douchebags on the internet. I get douchebumps every time I log on to one site or another lol I don't pay no never mind to them though. just navigate my through and mind my own business.


One thing for sure you can't be thin skinned if you want to go on political sites. But for some reason the hotter the conversation gets the more I like it.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

ShotLady, it would not be hard to find you! In the City of Angels one would only have to look for the brightest halo!


----------

